# NFHRA Fall Test



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

For those of you who have been scrambling to find Master Tests, NFHRA's August Test is now open on entry express.


----------



## TrailDogs (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks for giving people a heads up. The test is not in my area but I am hoping to win the MH lottery and get into one or two this fall. Not likely though, being on the east coast and the fact that I can't check entry express while I am work to watch for opening times. I do check every morning and evening.
Most likely I will switch to Q's and avoid the aggravation.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

It's too bad more people can't come up here for MH tests. Our entries on a double header weekend are generally 8 to 20 dogs and you can knock out 2 tests in a weekend. I wish we could spread out the entries over more places. How fast do the east coast tests fill up?


----------



## TrailDogs (Aug 15, 2011)

Alaska7133 said:


> It's too bad more people can't come up here for MH tests. Our entries on a double header weekend are generally 8 to 20 dogs and you can knock out 2 tests in a weekend. I wish we could spread out the entries over more places. How fast do the east coast tests fill up?


Some within an hour, for the tests starting August 1st or later which will give qualifications towards next years Master National.
Since opening dates are not posted the chances of getting entered are not very good.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

We're one of the few clubs that doesn't limit entries. 

We are however watching what is going on with other clubs and how things are working out for them. We're likely going to have a long discussion about renewing our membership in the MNRC. 

From the clubs perspective it's much easier to offer a O/H Qual than to add an additional flight of Master.


----------



## TrailDogs (Aug 15, 2011)

Swampcollie said:


> We're one of the few clubs that doesn't limit entries.
> 
> We are however watching what is going on with other clubs and how things are working out for them. We're likely going to have a long discussion about renewing our membership in the MNRC.
> 
> From the clubs perspective it's much easier to offer a O/H Qual than to add an additional flight of Master.


I do like the idea of offering the O/H Q in lieu of another master flight. There are a few clubs here that don't limit entries but not many.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

We did our second O/H Q at a hunt test a few weeks ago. The O/H Q is far less labor intensive than a Master Test. If our entry numbers continue to improve in the O/H Q I believe our involvement with the MNRC will come to an end.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

So I have a question about Master national. I found a dog I know in the eligible list. So what do you have to do to make the list?


----------



## TrailDogs (Aug 15, 2011)

Alaska7133 said:


> So I have a question about Master national. I found a dog I know in the eligible list. So what do you have to do to make the list?


Here is a link:How to Qualify for the AKC Master National | mnrc
You need 6 passes between August 1st and July 31st. These must come from clubs that are MNRC members.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Going to be a big test. Event closed about 2 hours ago with 326 entries. 
Good water for that many dogs may be an issue.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Our club, LIGRC, will become a MN club in time for our Fall test. I am anticipating a very hard time running this one. We can't get help as it is.


----------



## TrailDogs (Aug 15, 2011)

gdgli said:


> Our club, LIGRC, will become a MN club in time for our Fall test. I am anticipating a very hard time running this one. We can't get help as it is.


I am sorry to hear that your club is becoming a member. The MN has ruined the weekend hunt test for me and many others. 
I am joining the field trial game as I can no longer get into most of the hunt tests. One filled in 15 minutes today. 
It is no longer worth the aggravation. Unless there are some significant changes this will be my last MH dog.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

I suspect this could very well be our last test as a MN member club. The club is tiring of the BS associated with the MN.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

TrailDogs said:


> I am sorry to hear that your club is becoming a member. The MN has ruined the weekend hunt test for me and many others.
> I am joining the field trial game as I can no longer get into most of the hunt tests. One filled in 15 minutes today.
> It is no longer worth the aggravation. Unless there are some significant changes this will be my last MH dog.





Swampcollie said:


> I suspect this could very well be our last test as a MN member club. The club is tiring of the BS associated with the MN.


 I am on the BOD of our club and am the only one to vote against joining.


----------

